# 585/566 fit?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

So I have it in my head I need to build a new bike and am hoping to buy a late model 585 frame. Currently I ride a 566 medium frame, 53cm, and am wondering if the fit will be different with a 585 frame. I am 5"8" but have always felt the 53cm frame was a tad on the small side for me even though by the book it should be the right size. 

From a geometry standpoint are the 585 and 566 frames the same?


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

No. different geometries.

For a med (53) sized 585, TT will be some 3 mm longer TT and head tube will be 16mm shorter than the equivalent 566.

I doubt that you'll feel the 3mm different TT, but surely you will feel the shorter head tube. do you know what angle stem you are running currently, and how many spacer below the stem?

For 5'8" (that is 173 cm, right?) a med seems just right (although a small may fit as well, body proportions and flexibility will change how you fit).

If you think it may fit - get the 585. no chance in hell you will ever regret it. 
Such a wonderful, timeless frame.

Oren


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Optimum version of the 585 is very close to the 566.
http://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/geometry-585.pdf


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Oren and Max, appreciate the info. Oren my 566 is set up with a 5 deg. rise stem and I am running two spacers underneath. The hard thing about this project is there are no Look dealers in my area I can speak with and honestly I see very few Look bikes in this area so throwing a leg over a 585 for a test ride isn't likely to happen. There was a dealer locally until two years ago but his shop ended up going out of business, but visiting that shop is how I came to appreciate the Look brand. So admittedly building a 585 is a faith driven project I hope yields a bike I love to ride. 

Fit wise the one thing I have never liked about my 566 origin is the amount of toe/front wheel overlap, the wheel can hit behind my big toe, honestly that is why I have been thinking of a larger frame. I always rode 56cm frames in the past but those were also race style geometry frames so I was use to being stretched out, and never had toe /wheel overlap before. But I have also read many times that overlap is typical with comfort style frames, but mine just seems a little much. I built the 566 as a century bike and it has been a great bike for all day comfort but I miss having something a little more snappy under me, so now I want both. 

Thanks again for all your help.
Don


----------

